# Help Identify A Puzzling Heirloom Please?



## matt parnell (May 21, 2011)

Hello all,

I am a newbie so please excuse me.

I have recently inherited a Silver pocket watch and have become very interested in starting a collection.

I am having difficulty finding any definitive information on this piece.

The case and watch is stamped with the Chester Assay Office with the date stamp of 1872.

The letters JS in an oval cartouche. Could this be Joseph Sharpe?

The stem is located at 12 o clock and the watch is key wound.

This is where it gets even more confusing...

The stem is stamped 1880 letter "r". The makers mark on the stem is not totally clear but begins "W." in a square cartouche (the . is half way up).

I am really lost with this one and would appreciate any help in identifying the makers etc.

The watch could do with some TLC (i.e new glass and professional clean) and am interested if it makes financial sense to do this?

Many thanks in advance to anyone who can help

Matt


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

matt parnell said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am a newbie so please excuse me.
> 
> ...


I think this could be John Sutter, a 19century maker. How about a picture?


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

> The watch could do with some TLC (i.e new glass and professional clean) and am interested if it makes financial sense to do this?


Are you planning on selling the watch?

If you are, then no, it doesn't make sense. Because pocketwatches are rarely worth a lot of money. But they are worth more if they're working. But the money spent to service them is often more than the value of the watch. And the older the watch is, the more needs to be done. The more damaged the watch is. The more needs to be done.

If you're planning to have the watch restored to keep it in the family and pass it down...then I think it's impossible to put a monetary value on that.

You have to ask yourself why you want to get the watch fixed.

If it's to sell it and make a profit - Forget it. Not going to happen.

If it's to preserve it for future generations and/or to use it as a timekeeper - Then go right ahead and do it.


----------

